# Placement of smoker



## bonedadddy (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello all,

I just got a GOSM and wanted to ask a simple question...I have a wood deck (where I do all my grilling) and would like to do my smoking there too...Anybody have issues with heat on a deck? Mainly I do not wish to burn down my deck..hehe

Sorry for the newbie question, but thought I better ask before seasoning starts and my deck goes up in smoke...


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 14, 2008)

Heat not as much an issue as the gunk that runs outta them cabinets...
Get a grill mat to put under it and you should be fine!


----------



## seboke (Jun 14, 2008)

yeah, that gunk can get pretty nasty.  If ya's worried about the heat, get some of the cheapest square concrete pavers the Depot has and build a little "deck" under the smoker.  Or go for more expensive "pretty" ones.  Gonna do that soon.  My smoker is on my pool deck, and there's a lot of slop on the deck right below it.  Gonna lay out pavers off the the side and move the smoker onto it.


----------



## meowey (Jun 14, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about the heat.  The stuff that runs out will stain the deck unless you put some type of gunk containment under the GOSM!

Hope this helps!


Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bonedadddy (Jun 14, 2008)

Awesome...I think I will put something under quickly to catch the goop this weekend, but will probably use the pavers solution for later smokes...

Thanks for your help.


----------



## forktender (Jun 14, 2008)

Man I wish I would have read this post about 5 hours ago..........lol
My new redwood deck has some nice gunky stains on it now...........boy my wife sure is bragg'in on me now..........LOL

I did manage to clean most of it up with simple green and a presure washer.

Do yourself a favor and at least stick a 4'x4' piece of plywood under your smoker............it will save your ear from a flaming mad earful of angry wife.....lmao!!!!!

I sure hope my first Butt turns out really good then she just might forgive me.................LOL
Dan


----------



## seboke (Jun 14, 2008)

LMAO with you!!  First awesome butt will cool her fire!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's how I did mine, an fer anybody brins it up again, the lp tank was moved shortly after the picture, took the shot right after finishin up the cook area, now resides behind everthin. The house has steel sidin too!


----------



## forktender (Jun 14, 2008)

Travcoman..............Now that right there looks real nice !
That wood....lol...........of saved me a ear full this morning.
I got banned from the redwood deck .........lol...now I have my smoker on the old cement patio with plywood under it ,until I can find the time to build a nice smoking platform like you got there.
Very nice !!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Dan


----------

